
(SF Bay Area related)BART not responsible for safety of passenger on platform - jelliclesfarm
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/BART-not-responsible-for-safety-of-passenger-on-14985051.php
======
sharkmerry
> Under California case law, Tucher said, “standing on a BART platform waiting
> for a train to arrive does not establish that the carrier, before it has
> taken affirmative steps to accept a passenger onto a train,

Im confused. With BART, once you are on the platform, you have scanned in and
begun to pay. If you scan right back out in the same station, they charge you.
If they have taken your money and you are somewhere you cant get to without
paying, I think the "ride" has begun

------
someonehere
Bart is a joke. The system was designed by aerospace engineers. Bart had some
experts from Japanese railways to evaluate and recommend improvements to the
system and Bart just scoffed at their recommendations.

The older trains still in service are from the 70s. I’ve seen earwigs, rats,
mice, junkies smoking or shooting up, and defecation. Bart is a horrible
transit system that needs some house cleaning in the management office.

This ruling doesn’t surprise me. The platform is the most vulnerable part of a
ride on Bart. Especially The Coliseum station.

------
jelliclesfarm
It is frustrating because it seems like CA and PTB at Sacramento are trying
hard to make SF Bay Area unsafe and unliveable.

On one hand they want to increase housing density near transit and otoh, they
don’t invest in public transport infrastructure and safe transit. It’s like
they purposely want to destroy the region and make it as difficult as they can
for the region to be stable and safe.

~~~
yostrovs
If you consider that California is now controlled by rich people that want the
middle class to leave to make more space, things like this make sense. The
poor and immigrants can stay since someone has to cook, do the dishes, and
take care of the babies.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
May I ask if you live in California?

California is not controlled by ‘rich people’ imo. Are you suggesting that
‘rich people’ controlling California are influencing the courts and justice
system?

The middle class is Silicon Valley. They may draw six figures , but most
families need two incomes for mortgage and child rearing expenses and
retirement. They ride the BART. To get rid of our middle class means that your
villains want to get rid of Silicon Valley. I would ask: Why?

~~~
yostrovs
Let me guess... You are talking about yourself with a lack of realization of
your status.

BTW,I lived in California for 5 years and left. I know what's up.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Ok. I am usually at a loss of words needed for a response when people start
making guesses about me. Thanks for the reply anyways.

